# Getting a new camera!!



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I am so excited! I am buying a Nikon D80 tomorrow for only $450! I'm not sure what I'll take pictures of in the middle of winter, but it'll be great come springtime for my bug photos. I also got accepted at shutterstock.com, so I'll have to start reading up on stock photography and maybe expanding my horizons. I can't wait to get it and try it out. 

Anyone else getting a new camera for Christmas maybe (or buying themselves a present, like me)? I'm hoping to get a few camera accessories for Christmas to go along with it.


----------



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> I am so excited! I am buying a Nikon D80 tomorrow for only $450! I'm not sure what I'll take pictures of in the middle of winter, but it'll be great come springtime for my bug photos. I also got accepted at shutterstock.com, so I'll have to start reading up on stock photography and maybe expanding my horizons. I can't wait to get it and try it out.
> 
> Anyone else getting a new camera for Christmas maybe (or buying themselves a present, like me)? I'm hoping to get a few camera accessories for Christmas to go along with it.


I am a proud D80 owner. Do you know what lenses you'll be getting ? I highly recommend the Nikkor 1.8 50mm excellent lens for an incredible price.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Can't wait to see pictures with and of the new camera!


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Dec 26, 2010)

I had a Nikon N80 from 1999. I just sold it and am going to be getting a Canon 5D
http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_ii

I chose this one because it has 21.1 mp but also has the ability to record 1080p video clips of 12 minutes in length at a time.

I think i will have fun with it. can't wait to start taking pictures again =)


----------



## JenniB (Dec 30, 2010)

Did you get your new camera yet?


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, I got it. I haven't used it much yet, but I am dyyyying for spring to get here so I can wander around all day and take pictures of bugs. Right now, it's just so cold and snowy out, not so much fun. 

Although, the camera club here at school might convince me to venture out at some point. We'll see!


----------



## JenniB (Dec 30, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Yup, I got it. I haven't used it much yet, but I am dyyyying for spring to get here so I can wander around all day and take pictures of bugs. Right now, it's just so cold and snowy out, not so much fun.
> 
> Although, the camera club here at school might convince me to venture out at some point. We'll see!


I got a new camera back in June and I can't wait to use it this spring when things are coming back to life. I ended up getting the D5000, I previously had the D70.


----------



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh friends, there are soooooooo many wonderful things to shoot in the winter.  The early morning and early evening light is completely different this time of year.  Don't wait for spring to look at the world through your lens


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I knew I'd get someone telling me that! I just hate this time of year. The sidewalks are all slushy and I'm eternally slipping and sliding and falling over. It takes SO LONG to get anywhere. Plus it's just so cold (I'm obviously not from the area). Now, if I can get someone to drive me somewhere, then I'd consider it...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Who says you have to take pictures OUTDOORS?  Do some indoor staging shots.  take pictures of fruit.  go to a grocery store and take pictures of flowers.  JUST START SHOOTING!


----------



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Who says you have to take pictures OUTDOORS? Do some indoor staging shots. take pictures of fruit. go to a grocery store and take pictures of flowers. JUST START SHOOTING!


She's got a point there. I bet if you give even half an effort you'll find some interesting things indoors to point your lens at.

However, back to the cold snowy outdoors, the world just looks different this time of year covered in a blanket of white


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Well it looks like I got a photography assignment in February, so that'll get me shooting at least.  I have to take pics of broomball events during Winter Carnival. I'm kind of obsessive about not taking pictures if I'm not really into the subject because I don't want to wear out the shutter.   I take several thousands of pictures during the spring/summer, so I try to save my camera for those times. Broomball should be fun, though!

For me, winter is more of a time of editing photos, organizing them, figuring out the scientific names of all the bugs I photographed, uploading pictures online, etc.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

"wear out the shutter"?

no, really?

I take like 300 pictures at time some days...


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

The average lifespan of a shutter on my camera is around 50k clicks. I want that to last a long, long time. I take around 300 pictures/day during my busy time and since this is a used camera, it already has a fair number of clicks. I know it's silly, but I'm obsessive about getting the best use out of things and I just feel guilty if I squander away a bunch of clicks just playing around with things. I'm spending this winter studying up on stock photography and since I don't have a light set-up, it's pretty hard to do indoor photography. I still play around with the settings, getting used to the new equipment and everything, but nothing too serious!

My passion is really insects and other little bugs.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> The average lifespan of a shutter on my camera is around 50k clicks. I want that to last a long, long time. I take around 300 pictures/day during my busy time and since this is a used camera, it already has a fair number of clicks. I know it's silly, but I'm obsessive about getting the best use out of things and I just feel guilty if I squander away a bunch of clicks just playing around with things. I'm spending this winter studying up on stock photography and since I don't have a light set-up, it's pretty hard to do indoor photography. I still play around with the settings, getting used to the new equipment and everything, but nothing too serious!
> 
> My passion is really insects and other little bugs.


Hmm, never really thought about the average life span of a shutter. But okay, I understand you wanting to get the most out of the camera.


----------



## JenniB (Dec 30, 2010)

Thayerphotos said:


> Oh friends, there are soooooooo many wonderful things to shoot in the winter. The early morning and early evening light is completely different this time of year. Don't wait for spring to look at the world through your lens


The only bad thing is I live in the pacific northwest when its we all of the time and I have two kids to deal with early morning and evening hours too.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I had "sony DCR-SR 47R; 60GB HDD handycam" which is stolen. I hardly got a chance to learn and take pictures.

I am not much into photography but looking for something similar that can be used as a movie and still camera. Any suggestions will be appreciated by the experts.

_--- edited... no self-promotion in posts outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

drdln (dr s dhillon) said:


> I am not much into photography but looking for something similar that can be used as a movie and still camera. Any suggestions will be appreciated by the experts.


My "cheap" pocket camera:

If still photography is your primary need, check out the Panasonic ZS6. It'll take HD movies, but only in Motion JPEG. If shooting movies is more of a concern, the ZS7 which costs a little more has the same great 12x Carl Zeiss lens and large LCD screen of the ZS6, but is capable of recording in the more compact AVCHD Lite video format.


----------

